
BadUSB – On Accessories That Turn Evil (2014) [video] - espeed
https://youtube.com/watch?v=nuruzFqMgIw
======
brudgers
Slide Deck: [https://srlabs.de/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/SRLabs-
Bad...](https://srlabs.de/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/SRLabs-BadUSB-
BlackHat-v1.pdf)

and it's discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8164766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8164766)

